# Front end wobble on expressway



## x_orange90_x (Jul 26, 2019)

My Cruze is a 2014 LT with about 75k miles on it. The past few times driving on the eway for an extended period of time becomes frightening after about 20-25min. Everything is fine for about the first 20 or so minutes at 70-75mph, but after that I begin to get a wobbly feeling in the front wheels. If I even slightly turn the wheel to correct my position or to change lanes it feels like the wheels are wobbling back and forth. My wife can even feel this in the passenger seat. Also after some time driving like this, when I get off the exit ramp I hear a WA WA WA sort of sound as I slow down to the light. After this the sound is gone and the wobbling diminishes.

I had new tires put on in mid December and had driven quite a distance on the eway shortly after with no issue. I have checked the lugs twice now and they are tight. They are All-Weather tires so I know they will produce some road noise, but this isn't normal and neither is the wobbling.

I live in southeast Michigan and the roads are pretty bad here, especially last year while they were doing construction. They were leaving 2-3in height difference in pavement while repaving.

Does this sound like a bad wheel bearing? Faulty tire? Or a CV shaft maybe? I don't hear any clunking or popping out anything else like that.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What you describe sounds like a failing wheel bearing, especially with the sound. I've had one come and go with speed where it didn't really do anything til above 50 mph.

Just go ahead and replace both front ones if you determine it's what's causing the issue on yours.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Lift right side of car off ground and shake the tire sideways and up and down. When bearings get bad. They get loose.

The right one is the drive. That's usually the side that fails.

Check the left to be sure. And as mentioned above. Usually a good idea to replace them both.


----------



## x_orange90_x (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I picked up a hub assembly on my way home and was all prepared to replace the bad one. I jacked up the car and put it on jack stands, shook the wheels, and sat in confusion for a while. Neither side has ANY play in it, nor do either make any noise or cause vibration in the coil spring! I spent a good 30 minutes going back and forth between them trying to find even a clue but turned up nothing.

So aside from this, I guess maybe I'll take it to the tire shop and have them check to see if one is bad somehow. I really am baffled though because I was sure I would find a bad bearing.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

When they go bad. They hummm and it goes louder with speed.

Another possibility would be bent axle. You can check that with the car off the ground and idle it in drive. Watch the axle. Should spin in a perfectly straight.

Do one side at a time. Only one tire spins. The free tire.


----------



## Goat Boy (Dec 7, 2021)

Had exactly the same issue with my previous car (VW Passat). 
Fine for first 20 minutes then the _wobble of doom_ came in which took all my strength to keep the wheel still. 
Turned out to be a failing CV joint. It did slightly have the tell-tale knock of a dodgy CV you get when turning at full lock but nowhere near as bad as other times I've had them fail so was surprised it was bad enough to cause this.
From cold it was always ok so I think it was the heating up to a critical point which showed the issue. . 2 new joints fitted and all was good. 
Hope you sort it mate.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Bad ball joints can give you a wobble at highway speeds. A slight shift in side load of the wheel can cause the worn ball joint to shift and the wheel starts to wobble in the worn ball joint seat.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

check bearings, replace bearings


----------

